
Security Advisory: Stored XSS in Magento - ebarock
https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/01/security-advisory-stored-xss-in-magento.html
======
estevaoavillez
Almost 50 days to patch a vulnerability? That just too much, something really
simple that could have been done way faster.

